# Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!



## spikimonster (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

wir möchten uns gern vorstellen! wir das sind ich alexandra (23 jahre) und sebastian (25 jahre) sowie möpschen spike  wir kommen aus leipzig und sind seit voriger woche besitzer eines gartens! in dem garten befindet sich außerdem ein teich (siehe foto). 

wie ihr sehen könnt ist das wasser nicht wirklich klar. wir zwei haben auch überhaupt keine ahnung von einem teich. sicherlich gibt es die möglichkeit den teich zu entfernen aber wieso entfernen wenn er nun einmal da ist!

in dem teich leben derzeit noch ca. 40 - 50 stck goldfische. seit einem dreiviertel jahr lief dort auch keine pumpe. 

es sind zwar zwei pumpen vorhanden aber beide von keinen geht.

wir hoffen nun hier auf eure hilfe wie wir den teich wieder halbwegs klar bekommen! ein teststreifen (den wir noch in der gartenlaube gefunden haben) zeigt es uns einen ph wert von 9! ist das nun gut oder schlecht?!

vielleicht kommt jemand aus der nähe von leipzig und will sich den teich gern von nahen anschauen!

ps: wir möchten nicht unmengen an geld ausgeben! :smoki


----------



## Doc (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

Hi,

schönes Teichlein ... meine Tannenwedel wollen nicht wirklich aus dem Wasser rausgucken, die verbiegen sich irgendwie unter der Wasseroberfläche  ...

Lagen die Pumpen im trockenen? Haste ne Modelbezeichnung?


----------



## thor steinar (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

hallo und
:willkommen
ok, das nenne ich dann mal nen problem teich  
keine pumpe im betrieb und dann viel zu viel fische. 
Also in erster linie müsst ihr versuchen die fische bis auf mindests 5 zu verringern ( eigentlich bei der grösse garkeine fische) verkauft sie, verschenkt sie, fragt eure nachbarn oder freunde.
Dann mal zu der filteranlage  sind sie richtig kaputt, dann muss eine neue her (jedenfalls wenn fisch besatz sein soll).
Also eigentlich müsst ihr diese 2 wesentlichen gründe als erstes machen, weniger fische, mehr filtern.
Zum ph wert, der sollte möglichst in der nähe von 7 liegen. 9 ist schon etwas hoch. 
Naja die difinition von unmengen an geld ist bei jedem anders , ganz um sonst ist der spaß nicht.
Desweiteren gibt es soviele dinge und möglichkeiten was das thema teich betrifft, das das hier jetzt den rahmen sprengen würde. Am besten ihr lest euch erstmal hier im forum ein. (basiswissen, fachbeiträge)
Und wenn ihr dann noch fragen habt, wird euch hier mit sicherheit geholfen.
Seit ihr euch eigentlich sicher mit denn 1000 litern inhalt? 

ps.: So ein teich macht auch ne menge arbeit, ihr solltet euch sicher sein .... Aber wenn man sich richtig drum kümmert macht so ein teich auch eine menge freude on und dann bleibt es ganz bestimmt nicht bei 1000 litern


----------



## spikimonster (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

vielen dank für eure antworten! 

natürlich bin ich mir mit den 1000 litern inhalt nicht sicher !

oh man das ganze wird doch ziemlich kompliziert!

okay also ein paar fische raus und filter! wir haben schon von ein paar leuten gehört das auch ein springbrunn (evtl. vielleicht solar?) auch schon helfen könnte?

zu den pumpen kann ich jetzt nicht mehr zu sagen die lagen über ein dreiviertel jahr im schuben. eine genaue modelbezeichnung sucht heute mein männel raus. 

liebe grüße
alexandra


----------



## Bad Girl (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

Hallo,
NE Solar Sprinbrunnenpumpe wird dir hier nix helfen. Weil die keinen Filter haben. Man kann schon eine Wasserspielpumpe nehmen aber dan eine Filterpumpe. Will keine Eigenwerbung machen, nur als Beispiel 

 


Das ne Filterpumpe mit Wasserspiel. Hat bei uns gute Dienste getan. Bei einem Teich von deiner Größe ideal.


----------



## thor steinar (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

Ne ist alles garnicht so wild, man muss sich halt nur informieren c 
und wie bad girl schon geschrieben hat springbrunnen macht zwar hübsch aber nix sauber.
Also wenn ihr jetzt zwei komplette filteranlagen habt und tatsächlich nur die pumpe ( das ist das ding was man auf den grund des teiches packt  )kaputt ist, braucht ihr ja nur eine neue pumpe und die liegen bei eurem teichvolumen so ca. bei 40 euro. Dann nur noch den filter ( das so eine kiste mit schwämmen drin  ) vernünftig reinigen, aber NICHT mit spülmittel oder sowas, klares wasser sollte reichen. Dann noch ein paar starter bakterien ( gibt es eigentlich überall wo man auch teich zubehör bekommt) in den filter. Dann die pumpe mit dem filter über einen schlauch verbinden. Pumpe an die tiefste stelle des teiches, filter am besten so nah und ebenerdig an den teich stellen wie möglich, stecker rein und gut ist es für´s erste. Dann wie gesagt die fische reduzieren und weiter sehen ob das mit dem teich besser wird (später evt. teilwasserwechsel).
Ach ja war auf dem test den ihr gemacht habt eigentlich nur der ph wert zu erkennen oder noch mehr werte, sowas wie gh, kh, nitrat, nitrit?


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

Hallo Ihr zwei.

Wenn gewünscht und nicht all zu weit weg (wohne zwischen HAL und L), kann ich gerne mal persönlich vorbei schauen und einen Blick auf den Teich werfen.
Die Tips kommen dann, im sich ergebenden Gespräch, von ganz alleine.

Zum Mut machen: Wie ein Teich auch aussehen kann, findet Ihr in meiner Signatur. 
Also keine Angst - mit etwas Arbeit ist da sicherlich was zu machen. Und wenn man ihn vergrößert.... das Teichvirus ist hoch ansteckend, also Vorsicht! 

Was habt Ihr denn so an Pflanzen im Teich?


----------



## ONYX (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

40 bis 50 Fische in 1000 Liter ?


----------



## spikimonster (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

also mal schnell durch gezählt ca 40 goldfische von klein bis groß 

seit letzten jahres oktober ohne pumpe und sonstigen hilfsmitteln fürn teich 

wasser menge ca 3300 liter habs mal errechnet 

zur filter anlage T.I.P PMA 5000 die ist wohl kaputt dann noch so eine die mit der pumpe von der tip betrieben wurde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




annett:

wegen pflanzen im teich mach dir selber ein bild und sag es uns dann 

der garten liegt bei dem kleinen städtchen kulkwitz wen dir das was sagt

sag uns wann du zeit hast bist jeder zeit willkommen 


habe heute noch ein minilabor gekauft siehe bild 

laut diesen werten müßde ja alles inordnung sein ????????????????


----------



## thor steinar (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

Sorry aber den test hättet ihr euch sparen können die sind ziemlich ungenau  aber immerhin ein anhaltspunkt.
Wenn ihr genaue werte haben wollt und keine mega überteuerten tests kaufen wollt, geht am besten ins futterhaus oder zu fressnapf oder was sonst so in eurer nähe ist und nehmt nen glas teichwasser mit die testen die werte eigentlich umsonst. Der ph wert sieht ziemlich gering aus und nitrat scheint hoch zu sein und nitrit ist garnicht zu erkennen .
Also die pumpe läuft und einen filter habt ihr ja auch noch, dann braucht ihr ja nix kaufen.  
Na das ist doch mal schön das es keine 1000 liter sind sondern das dreifache. Schön für die fische aber trotzdem müssen noch einige raus.


----------



## Sveni (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

Hallo Alexandra,

wollte auf diesem Wege mal einen Gruß in die alte Heimat senden!

Als ich noch jung war, wohnte ich in Weißenfels, Halle/S. und in Merseburg/OT Knapendorf, also nicht all zu weit von euch entfernt.
Vor einigen Jahren hat es mich dann in den Süden verschlagen.

Ich wünsche euch viel Erfolg und vor allem Spaß mit eurem Teich!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## spikimonster (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

hallo foris,

gestern hat uns annett besucht und unseren teich gesichtet! 
liebe annettvielen dank das du da warst und uns so viele tipps gegeben hast und danke für die tollen pflanzen! danke danke danke - ich musste gestern abend nochmal lachen als ich daran gedacht habe wie du unseren komposter durchkämmt hast ich hoffe du hast freude an der pflanze!! 

basdi und ich saßen gestern auf dem sofa und habe uns beide angeschaut und uns gegenseitig gefragt wies nun mit dem lieben teich weiter gehen soll! die antwort: wir wissen es nicht 

wir werden uns nun erst einmal reichlich überlegen was wir wollen, ob wir ihn wirklich neu machen oder an ihm arbeiten so wie er jetzt ist! zudem brauchen wir erst evtl. noch die genehmigung vom gartenvorstand. 

ich werd mir jetzt reichlich teiche anschauen, ideen holen und planen planen planen!! 
wir halten euch auf den laufenden! 

LG


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

Hallo Alex.

Nichts zu Danken. 
War doch ganz lustig bei Euch.

Was den Teich angeht, so würde ich Schritt für Schritt vorgehen.
Wenn der Vorstand kein Problem mit einem "etwas" größeren Teich hat, dann könnt Ihr die Teichvergrößerung planen. Hat er was dagegen, würde ich den Fischen zuliebe zumindest über eine Vertiefung (wenigstens 1,2 m auf 1m²) und einen Umbau der Ufer nachdenken. Diese Punkte sind m.M.n. die wichtigsten. So oder so sollte der Schlamm bei Gelegenheit mal raus (auf alle Fälle vor dem Winter, falls Ihr erstmal weder vergrößern, noch vertiefen wollt). 


Wenn Ihr später am Umbauen seid, versucht einen Teil der Fische direkt loszuwerden (natürlich nicht irgendwo aussetzen, sondern mal im Supermarkt-Aushang/Anzeigenblatt nach neuen Besitzern suchen). Die verbliebenen Goldis vermehren sich von ganz allein wieder bzw. vielleicht wird so Platz für ein paar schicke "Koi des kleinen Mannes".
Füttern wirklich nur seeehr sparsam. Dem Teich und seiner kräftigen Farbe käme es zu Gute, wenn die Futterdose ganz geschlossen bliebe. Aber ich hab schon mitbekommen, wie schwer das fällt. 

Beste Grüße
Annett

P.S.: Pflanze wird erstmal im Kübel ohne Erde gewässert.


----------



## spikimonster (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

ich schon wieder!

ich hab da mal noch ein frage ich habe hier heute was über __ wasserlinsen gelesen und wollt fragen ob es den hilfreich wär auch welche in unseren teich zu setzen oder ob das blödsinn ist?! 

LG Alex


----------



## Mulmig (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vorstellung von Spikimonster!!*

Hallo Alex,

ich persönlich finde __ Wasserlinsen nützlich und mir gefallen sie auch. Sammeln Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser, vermehren sich wie Teufel und sind leicht abzukeschern (= Nährstoffaustrag).
Gerade bei kleineren Teichen, wo die Armlänge plus Teleskopstange die ganze Oberfläche erreicht, eine nützliche Schwimmpflanze. 
Leute mit großen Teichen, wo Abkeschern zum Problem werden kann, stoßen schlimmste Verwünschungen aus, als würde man sich freiwillig die (Vermehrungs-) Pest einschleppen (oder durch Entenfüße geschenkt bekommen...).

Also Zu- und Abneigung sind, wie immer im Leben, sehr gemischt...:smoki

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------

